# B.C. Grant Baptist Church Annual Archery Shoot



## Chase Simmemon (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jul 28, 2011)

Bump, Aug 13 is getting closer...


----------



## gretchp (Jul 30, 2011)

address please........thanks!


----------



## jhw (Jul 30, 2011)

The address is 1405 BC Grant Road Alto, GA 30510


----------



## jhw (Jul 30, 2011)

You can also find more info by visiting our website and facebook page.  Thanks!

http://www.bcgrantoutdoors.com/
http://www.facebook.com/bcgrantarchery


----------



## gretchp (Jul 31, 2011)

thank you!! that will be a haul but plan on making it!!


----------



## jhw (Jul 31, 2011)

Good to hear!  Look forward to seeing you there!  Have you shot here before?


----------



## jhw (Aug 5, 2011)

One week away...


----------



## 08f250sd (Aug 6, 2011)

Plan on being there, have been the last few years and it is a great shoot with some good people.


----------



## jhw (Aug 7, 2011)

We now have 100 targets set on 5 courses.  Free shoot and biscuit breakfast.  $5 combo lunch.  Lots of great prizes this year!  Really hope that you guys and gals come on out and join us this Saturday, August 13th.

For more info visit our website...

http://www.bcgrantoutdoors.com/


----------



## jhw (Aug 10, 2011)

Just a reminder the 12th Annual BC Grant Shoot will be this weekend.  We have 100 targets set for this year.  New this year will be pop up targets you can shoot for fun when your are done with the range.  Don't want to miss it!  See ya there!


----------



## mefferd84 (Aug 11, 2011)

Do you have to show with a group or can you register alone and shoot with other people? The guys I was planning on going with backed out on me.


----------



## ninjaneer (Aug 12, 2011)

Just show up, they will assign you with a group...


----------



## jhw (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah, you can just show up.  We will pair you with other people.  We like to keep the groups around 4 or 5 people.


----------



## james hyde (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks to all the B.C Grant folks today, had a big time and was able to visit with some old friends in the process! Good job to all!


----------



## 08f250sd (Aug 14, 2011)

I really enjoyed the shoot this year, can't wait for next year. Thanks for everybody that helped with it.


----------

